# Gloves all day at work! (and electricians knives)



## Nick0danger (Aug 19, 2012)

Work for flint, we wear cut proof gloves when using a knife, and we have only certain knives we can use as well. I like the klien cable splicers knife it's awesome and would of never bought one if I would be aloud to use a razor knife.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

I wear gloves a lot, due to quick infection from cuts.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

That's what callouses are for. :laughing:


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Try wearing these and work live too


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

kaboler said:


> I'm industrial now, and I've worn gloves (as a requirement of my job) for 3 weeks, and I can say my hands haven't had a scratch. It's wonderful!
> 
> I'm not allowed to use olfa knives either, not that I've ever had a problem with them. I now use an electrician's knife, and I can say it's not a problem to use either.
> 
> Living the injury free life.


Your boss must be a woman.....:laughing:


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Murphys law dictates you will now move a ladder and a knife will fall off the top rung and hit you in the face. Enjoy.


----------



## freeagnt54 (Aug 6, 2008)

We are required to wear cut resistant gloves any time we handle tools or material, and since then I haven't had a scratch or cut from work going on 9 months now.

It's made my hands somewhat soft now. I ran a little bit of pipe and romex at my parents house a few months ago and I was bleeding all over the place.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

freeagnt54 said:


> We are required to wear cut resistant gloves any time we handle tools or material, and since then I haven't had a scratch or cut from work going on 9 months now.
> 
> It's made my hands somewhat soft now. I ran a little bit of pipe and romex at my parents house a few months ago and I was bleeding all over the place.


With those soft hands you won't be able to twist live wires together with your fingers..:laughing:


----------



## local134gt (Dec 24, 2008)

chewy said:


> Murphys law dictates you will now move a ladder and a knife will fall off the top rung and hit you in the face. Enjoy.


If only we could be so lucky...


----------



## freeagnt54 (Aug 6, 2008)

HARRY304E said:


> With those soft hands you won't be able to twist live wires together with your fingers..:laughing:


The blood is a natural nolox


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

chewy said:


> Murphys law dictates you will now move a ladder and a knife will fall off the top rung and hit you in the face. Enjoy.


I had a buddy who dropped a razor knife on his ****. Bled so bad they had to call an ambulance.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> I had a buddy who dropped a razor knife on his ****. Bled so bad they had to call an ambulance.


Ok this is a navy no sh/tter,
While overseas a guy we worked with told a hooker he wasn't going to pay her. Since she was in the middle of a BJ, she bite him.

So this shipmate goes back to the ship and makes morning sick call. They laugh as he tells what happens and put a Band-aid on him.

He then comes back to the weapons shop and tells us the whole story. We laughed our selfs silly. He couldn't understand why she bit him.
Oh ya, his nickname was Gay Bob. He wasn't gay, but had the flared hips of a women and bought girl jeans by mistake. Then at every port, he would sit at the bar, get drunk and start kissing them lady-boys. 
If they was bad luck, it found Bob.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

freeagnt54 said:


> We are required to wear cut resistant gloves any time we handle tools or material, and since then I haven't had a scratch or cut from work going on 9 months now.
> 
> It's made my hands somewhat soft now. I ran a little bit of pipe and romex at my parents house a few months ago and I was bleeding all over the place.


 
I have long ago come to the conclusion that if I don't bleed on a project, I haven't officially Christened it.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

Kevlar gloves with little grippy dots for me. Love em.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Wirenuting said:


> ...Oh ya, his nickname was Gay Bob. He wasn't gay, but had the flared hips of a women and bought girl jeans by mistake....


 A friend of mine found a leather jacket left behind in a theater, and he's a small guy so it happened to fit him. 

We laughed our asses off that he never seemed to notice all the strange looks he got walking around in a fitted woman's jacket. He walked around for months sporting an hour-glass figure.

-John


----------



## jbfan (Jan 22, 2007)

I charge more with blood.
I have to use more tape!


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> I had a buddy who dropped a razor knife on his ****. Bled so bad they had to call an ambulance.


Why was his **** out?


----------



## Cat5Installer (Jul 19, 2009)

I have a local client that has been sending me around the Country to set up the technology at their new stores. 

I was setting up phones and registers at the new store in NYC and pulled out my pocket knife for whatever reason... I couldn't believe the reaction I got from grown construction workers. They were practically backpedaling and told me it was illegal to have a pocket knife! 

I didn't ask a lot of questions, I think I was in shock that there was actually some place with crazier laws then California. I didn't stop using the knife on the job, but I kept it in my tool bag after work.


----------



## jimmy21 (Mar 31, 2012)

HARRY304E said:


> Your boss must be a woman.....:laughing:



last 2 jobs ive been on have both been gloves and knife free. Well.... 1 was knife free. It would have taken an act of god to be allowed to use a knife. The other one you had to get permission and check out special gloves


Gloves took some getting used to, but i actually kind of like them. After working overtime for 6 months straight, my hands were baby smooth, with no nicks on them at all. 3 months of unemployment and my hands are covered in little cuts


----------



## etb (Sep 8, 2010)

LARMGUY said:


> I have long ago come to the conclusion that if I don't bleed on a project, I haven't officially Christened it.


Same here, except my translation is, if there's no blood on my hand at the end of the day, I didn't work hard enough.



chewy said:


> Why was his **** out?


Your answer is in the first verse





oh yeah, and the very last verse!


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

chewy said:


> Why was his **** out?


----------



## MollyHatchet29 (Jan 24, 2012)

When I started, I wore gloves religiously. My precious girly hands didn't pick up a wirenut without gloves... Then, the gloves get old... wear thin... You need new gloves. They're all size large!! Oh no... what do I do? Now it's gone from, "I won't pick up a wirenut without gloves", to "I CAN'T pick up one if I tried..." Soooo, when your stock pile of XS greatest-damn pair of gloves ever run out, you learn to make do. I try to be careful and if I do cut myself it's because:
1. I really have no idea how I did it... or 2. that little voice said, "this might be a bad id--... yep, and now you're bleeding..."
Somehow, I still have pretty awesome fingernails, too. No man hands here!


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

MollyHatchet29 said:


> When I started, I wore gloves religiously. My precious girly hands didn't pick up a wirenut without gloves... Then, the gloves get old... wear thin... You need new gloves. They're all size large!! Oh no... what do I do? Now it's gone from, "I won't pick up a wirenut without gloves", to "I CAN'T pick up one if I tried..." Soooo, when your stock pile of XS greatest-damn pair of gloves ever run out, you learn to make do. I try to be careful and if I do cut myself it's because:
> 1. I really have no idea how I did it... or 2. that little voice said, "this might be a bad id--... yep, and now you're bleeding..."
> Somehow, I still have pretty awesome fingernails, too. _*No man hands here!*_




Oh thank God. I was getting worried. :laughing:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> Your boss must be a woman.....:laughing:


Or smart enough to know lacerations cost him more than the lost productivity.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

BBQ said:


> Or smart enough to know lacerations cost him more than the lost productivity.


Only if your workers are poofters.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

chewy said:


> Only if your workers are poofters.


You just don't get it. :no:



If one of our guys has to go get stitches, it costs a ton. And if they miss any work time it costs the company a lot more. Lost time accidents affect our 'MOD rate' which directly impacts the jobs we can bid on.

You start with a 1.0 Mod rate, any number above that means you have more lost days than other companies doing the same job. a 1.2 Mod rate looks real bad. On the other hand a 0.8 Mod rate looks great and a lot of big money projects require mod rates under a certain number.

Also the MOD rate determines the workers compensation costs for the company which does make sense.

A 1.2 Mod rate means you pay 20% more than average for insurance, a 0.8 and you pay 20% less than average for insurance.


So we can be tough guys and say the hell with all that for sure, but we might end up sitting home because of it.

By the way, Mod rates only apply to larger companies, so that is why many here do not know about them or have to care about them.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Took my carpenter buddy to the emergency room with a cut from a broken soap dish when we were demo'ing a bath room. Cut tendons and was out of action for at least a month. Suppose we both should have learned from that but... The truth is you never know when or what will get you. Basic leather gloves would have prevented it. Or minimized it. He's ok now and has full use of his hand. The hand surgeon happened to be making rounds that day, so right into surgery.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

BBQ said:


> You just don't get it. :no:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was being facetious but I will assume that like here in NZ a majority of minor and moderate injuries go un reported for that reason? Most guys will patch themselves up and go to the Emergency Room or wait until afterwork without notifying anybody because of all that bureaucratic red tape and keeping a low Mod or equivalent evaluation method which despite what they say you are under pressure from the company and your peers to maintain.


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

BBQ said:


> By the way, Mod rates only apply to larger companies, so that is why many here do not know about them or have to care about them.


At least here in NJ - PSEG will not allow a contractor to work on any of their sites without a very very low accident rate - like no lost time accidents in the previous year low. When we get on those jobs - nothing less than hard hats, gloves, steel or composite toe shoes and safety glasses at all times or you are dismissed. Lots of time lost waiting for safety personnel to approve rigging and above ground work.

On the other hand, my hands are baby smooth...:laughing:


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

BBQ said:


> You just don't get it. :no:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How many employees do you need where you have to start worrying about that stuff?


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

MollyHatchet29 said:


> ...That little voice said, "this might be a bad id--... yep, and now you're bleeding...


 At least I'm not the only one that dumb. :laughing: 

Without gloves my hands get butchered; to the point where I've been embarrassed to have my blackened, cut, scarred paws out in public among the normal people. Many jobs are worth the gloves.

-John


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

It seems when I start a project wearing gloves, at some point I take my left glove off to do something (left handed), and then proceed to lose it. I was working on a job in Nashua and one of the HVAC guys starting calling me "One Glove"


----------



## ibuzzard (Dec 28, 2008)

At any given time, my contractor is employing 300+ Sparkies of all flavors; GF's,Foremen,JW's and apprentices.We have one of the lowest MOD rates in the country and are sometimes begged to bid on projects for that reason alone.Maintaining that enviable status is near the top of the priority list.

Do you scoff at, or take lightly, the company's safety guidelines?You are a liability and a likely safety hazard to all concerned,even yourself.You may last awhile,but only a short while.Good riddance.Accept the fact that it's a different day and work culture.In fact, you should embrace it, because it will likely lead to your longer-term health and safety than when we first started years ago.

If a company requires you to wear a specific safety item, other than say steel toe boots, they also have to provide it for you.This includes all the gloves,earplugs,dust masks,safety glasses,reflective vests you may need.It's in their best interest to keep you safe.But even if it wasn't provided, I'd take care of me.


----------



## ace24wright (Jul 10, 2012)

they try to enforce the knife rule here too, I'll be damned if a suit tells me what tools I can and can't use, only use gloves when working with 500 degree heaters.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

ace24wright said:


> they try to enforce the knife rule here too, I'll be damned if a suit tells me what tools I can and can't use, only use gloves when working with 500 degree heaters.


:laughing:

Yeah, they only pay you, why should they get to tell you what to do.

Here you would get talked to, than written warnings, next unpaid time off and if you still did not come around you would be canned. Your comfort does not come before the good of the company. :no:


----------



## ace24wright (Jul 10, 2012)

BBQ said:


> :laughing:
> 
> Yeah, they only pay you, why should they get to tell you what to do.
> 
> Here you would get talked to, than written warnings, next unpaid time off and if you still did not come around you would be canned. Your comfort does not come before the good of the company. :no:


Guess it's good I work nights


----------



## ibuzzard (Dec 28, 2008)

ace24wright said:


> Guess it's good I work nights


...and far away from me!.........


----------



## ace24wright (Jul 10, 2012)

BBQ said:


> :laughing:
> 
> Yeah, they only pay you, why should they get to tell you what to do.
> 
> Here you would get talked to, than written warnings, next unpaid time off and if you still did not come around you would be canned. Your comfort does not come before the good of the company. :no:


I know we're not allowed to use common sense, just do what you're told and don't ask questions, thats how it feels alot of times, it's getting to the point we don't even get to trouble shoot the equipment, the engineers and suits will sit in meetings for hours and then dictate to maintenance what they want done, sorry had to vent that!


----------



## ace24wright (Jul 10, 2012)

BBQ I get the politics of it, but we are always talking about how dangerous our job can be, the safety we practice, hey I wear proper work gear, ppe, suit up according to arc flash regs, but we get paid for our knowledge and experience and skills, we work with much more dangerous equipment than a knife. It's a tool, just like your meter, your comfortable telling a grown man, a professional what tools he can or can't use. Maybe I'm off base, but I feel confident with my skills and the tools I choose to do my job with.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

Yeah on the knife issue I found out my hook bill Klien lineman knife is not approved . To me it's a tool like your saying but to the insurance folks it's not.


----------

